# Voltage regulator location



## jayallday01 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi, I have a 96 Pathfinder LE. I am trying to find out where the voltage regulator is located. I am hoping this is the problem, but it may be the altenator. My battery wont charge while the vehicle is running and whenever I turn the headlights on the tach drops way down. Also the stereo wont open...it opens partially and closes over and over. If anyone has any ideas whether its an altenator or regulator issue, please, I will take any opinions. Oh, by the way, which is the least expensive of the two to replace?

Thanks folks
Jay


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

its in the alternator


----------



## jayallday01 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok...so replacing the altenator should take of the regulator as well...Thanks


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

you should just be able to replace the regulator without replacing the whole alternator. At least you could on older ones and it was a relatively cheap easy replacement (around 20 bux). It may be a little more now, but beats over 100 for a new alternator. Especially if you aren't 100% sure that is your problem.


----------

